# Zebra-Drucker, S7-300 und TP177B



## MSP (16 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe hier vor einem kleinen Problem und würde gerne wissen, ob es wirklich nicht anders geht als wie ich es mir Vorstelle.

Vorweg die Situation:

S7-319-3 mit CP343-1, TP177B und ein Zebra ZM400 Drucker.

Alle sind per Ethernet miteinander verbunden.

Gefordert ist nun die Möglichkeit, einen Barcode (Code39) auf 'Knopfdruck' aus dem Drucker ausdrucken zu lassen.

Das Problem ist scheinbar, das der Drucker besagte ZPL-Sprache lediglich per ASCII-Datei (FTP-Zugriff, Textdatei rübergeschoben und sofort wird gedruckt..) oder aber als RAW Druckbefehl (Port 9100) entgegen nimmt per Ethernet.

Wenn ich mit WinCC Flexible in der Runtime und dem Zabra als Standart-Drucker den Druckbefehl sende, kommen auch die Label ohne Probleme raus.
Nur wenn ich direkt auf dem TP drucken will, tut sich nichts, der Drucker empfängt zwar Daten (LED blinkt), aber es tut sich nichts was das Drucken angeht.

Am TP selber kann man dank Windows CE nicht wirklich viel einstellen, ich habe es per Netzwerk (IP alleine, IP :9100) mit allen Druckermöglichkeiten die das Panel bietet durchgetestet - Nichts
Auch ein Test am USB-Port des Panels brache keinen Druckvorgang hervor.

Lediglich wenn ich wie oben bereits erwähnt den Drucker von meinem normalen Rechner aus per RAW-Modus und Port 9100 anspreche oder aber eine FTP-Sitzung aufmache und eine Textdatei mit den Steuerzeichen an den Drucker sende druckt der Drucker ein Label.

Brauche ich nun entweder eine Serielle Karte an der S7 um per Serieller Verbindung zu drucken oder aber einen eigenen PC den ich als Zwischenspeicher nutze?

Ratlos,
Michael


----------



## maweri (16 April 2008)

Hallo MSP,

ich habe gerade selber ein Projekt mit einem Labeldrucker, der ein Zebra-Druckmodul hat, zu Ende gebracht. 
Den Drucker habe ich über einen CP340 mit RS232 seriell angesprochen. Kenne mich daher mit dem Ethernet-Anschluß nicht aus, aber ein zusätzlicher PC ist nicht nötig.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## MSP (16 April 2008)

Hallo maweri,

die Möglichkeit der seriellen Anbindung fällt leider weg, da ich keine CP zur Verfügung habe 

Ich probiere gerade über den RAW-Port 9100 direkt aus der SPS heraus nen Druckauftrag zu starten, bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.

Michael


----------



## maweri (16 April 2008)

Wenn Du Erfolg hast, würde mich das interessieren.
Bei meiner Anwendung hatte ich nämlich eine CPU 317-2 PN/DP mit Ethernet-Anschluß. 
Wir haben aber zur Sicherheit sofort auf die serielle Schnittstelle zugegriffen, da das Projekt äußerst zeitkritisch war. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob unser Drucker einen Ethernetanschluß hat bzw. mit einen solchen geliefert werden kann.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## maweri (25 April 2008)

*Wie läuft's?*

Hallo Michael,

ich muß jetzt in meine Anlage noch einen Backup-Drucker (intermec PX4i) integrieren.
Da ich das gerne über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle machen will, hätte ich von Dir gewusst, wie es bei Dir gelaufen ist.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## MSP (30 April 2008)

Hallo,

sorry für das lange wegbleiben.
Also der Drucker läuft bei uns nun direkt per TCP/IP.

Wir benutzen den Port 9100 (RAW)
Da leitet der Drucker die Daten die da ankommen 'einfach' durch, so dass wir die Drucker-Steuerzeichen einfach in ein TCP/IP-Protokoll packen und dann an den Port am Drucker senden.

Das klappt für unsere Anwendung super, wir haben auch nur ein Code39-Label mit 10 Zeichen und relativ wenig Schnickschnack drumherum.
Bei komplexeren Labeln könnte das ganze dann natürlich anwachsen.

Was das Drucken nun übers TP angeht, haben wir Nutzdaten in einem DB hinterlegt, welche wir auf Anforderung vom Panel dann per TCP/IP an den Drucker senden.

Also wenn der Drucker den RAW-Port 9100 verwenden kann und die Steuerzeichen bekannt sind, scheint dies die einfachste Variante zu sein.
Zumindest bei den Zebra-Druckern mit der sehr guten Doku zu den Steuerzeichen hat das ganze nicht wirklich lange gedauert bis es lief (von der Suche nach der Lösung einmal abgesehen )

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## maweri (30 April 2008)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für die Info.
Leider habe ich nicht ganz so viel Glück wie Du. Auf unser Label muß Klartext, eine Varianten-Nr., Datum und -zum krönenden Abschluß- ein Code128-Barcode, der zwischendurch von Subset C auf Subset B und wieder zurück umgeschaltet werden muß. War schon beim Zebra-Drucker 'ne schöne Heraussforderung.
Bin gerade dabei mir die Handbücher vom intermec durchzulesen.
Blöd ist halt nur, daß die Anlage und der Drucker schon beim Kunden sind und ich hier z.Z. keine Testmöglichkeit habe.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cliff (7 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich habe nun das gleiche Problemchen. Ich soll einen CAB- Etikettendrucker über Raw-IP an eine S7 anbinden (ProfiNet- CPU).
Mit welchen Bausteinen habt Ihr die Kommunikation aufgebaut?

Irgend wie finde ich keine vernünftige Doku bezüglich Simatic und Raw-IP... 

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Asab (10 November 2010)

*Verwirrung beim Drucken*

Hi Cliff,

ich stehe vor eineme ähnlichen Problem und würde jede Info über RAW Port Simatic und/oder Labeldruckeranbindung über TCP/IP auch interessieren. Es sind zwar etliche Vorschläge und Lösungen hier erschiene aber wie es genau geht, habe ich noch nicht durchschaut.

... Einfach einen Labeldrucker per Ethenet an das Netzwerk der CPU hängen und dann..???  Eine Verbindung projektieren (welcher Typ) und mit T_send einen DB der die ESC-Sequenzen bzw. Steuercode enthält an die Andresse schicken? Leider habe ich noch keine Hardware und versuche nur alles theoretisch vorzubereiten (bevor ich auf die Baustelle gehe). 

Aber so ungefähr sollte es doch gehen? Irgend ein Profi hier, wird doch eine Antwort für uns haben.

danke und Gruss 

Asab


----------



## Cliff (10 November 2010)

Hi,ich kann Dir leider noch nicht direkt helfen. Ich warte noch auf Informationen der Fima CAB.
Was ich bisher erfahren habe: Unspezifizierte Verbindung und Port 9100...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## StefanK (11 November 2010)

*Tcp/Ip - ISO Beispiel*

Hi,
habe hier ein kleines Beispiel aus einem S-Faq (glaub ich). Ich habe auch noch etwas in SCL, ich schaue nachher mal, wenn ich at home bin. Das sollte zwar eine Kommu zwischen SPS und PC werden, aber könnte hilfreich sein.

Ansonsten kann ich etwas zum drucken auf Etikettierer per PC sagen, ich erstelle ständig Software für Eti's mit VB.NET, dort geht's auch übern Port 9100.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## pepi09 (31 Mai 2011)

*CAB ohne CP*

Hi,

schlage mich auch gerade mit einem CAB A4+ Drucker herum. Egal wie ich die Verbindung aufbauen möchte, bleibt es mit BUSY stehen. Hat den Drucker schon wer ans laufen bekommen? Weis einfach nicht mehr weiter. Habe es auch schon mit dem Wizzard versucht, aber da komme ich auch zum selben ergebnis. Vileicht sind ja auch noch einstellungen im Drucker zu machen?

Danke schon mal 

Jan


----------



## djb (14 September 2012)

Hallo maweri,
ich bin neu im Forum und habe muss genau dieses Projekt stemmen.
Kannst Du mir da helfen?
Wie können wir einen Kontakt herstellen?

Gruß  djb :wink:


----------



## Alex335 (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und suche genau zum Thema "Anbindung Intermec PX4i an eine S7-315 PN/DP" Hilfe. 

Die SPS soll teilweise automatisch, teilweise auch per Tastendruck oder Bedienfeldtrigger ein Label mit verschiedenen Informationen drucken.
Ich stelle mir hier eine Ablage der möglichen Informationen in einem DB vor, aus denen der Druck dann "zusammengebastelt" wird.
Damit bleibt der Einsatz der Software an verschiedenen Stellen der Anlage, an denen auch verschiedene Texte gedruckt werden sollen, wahrscheinlich einfacher zu handhaben. 

Der Kunde wünscht sich am liebsten eine Anbindung per Profinet. RS232 sollte nicht verwendet werden.

Also: ASCII-Zeichen aus Datenbaustein per PN-Kopplung an den Drucker senden

Leider scheint das Thema hier nicht so ganz zu Ende kommuniziert worden zu sein.... schade.

Kann mir einer der hier beteiligten vielleicht trotzdem noch ein wenig weiter helfen? 
Wie ging die Sache mit dem Koppeln per PN aus?

Könnte ich hier vielleicht ein paar zusammengefasste Tipps oder evtl. auch ein Beispiel bekommen?
UDP oder TCP/IP, Aufbau Protokoll, Beispielsequenz, ...., ASCII-Zeichen aus DB an den Drucker senden...

Bin echt unter Druck, dieser Addon zum eigentlichen Projekt hätte nicht auch noch sein müssen.

Danke und Grüße!

Alex335


----------

